# Opinions on Sierra-1s? Vs. Hsus? And itunes...



## ericc22 (Aug 18, 2011)

Greetings,

I am going to get an Onkyo 809 AVR, and a HSU stf-2 subwoofer. The system is for my small office, and is mostly for music.

For speakers, I am aiming for the Ascend Sierra-1s. I am basing this solely on reviews. I have no faith in any dealer I've been to so I figure this is as safe a bet as going with something recommended by a dealer.

Anyone care to share an opinion on this system? 

Finally, I listen to a lot of my music from itunes. The Onkyo does not have airplay. Any best practice for playing my itunes library through the Onkyo? Just go with the Apple Airport Express?

Thanks for any and all feedback!

Eric


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Apple TV for $99 Dollars would work quite well. Also, the Apple Router's also provide a way to do this, but is not as slick as Apple TV. And the Sierra's are quite good Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

